# What is the ISPC?



## jpranch (Jan 27, 2011)

Saw this on the cow site:


*2011 Annual Conference and Final Action Hearings: IGCC & ISPC*

November 2–6, 2011

Phoenix Convention Center

What the heck is the ISPC???
​


----------



## jpranch (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got the answer:

The ISPC is a Swimming Pool Code! WooHoo!? Just what we need is another code?


----------



## pwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Inernational Society for the Prostitution of the Codes:mrgreen:


----------



## FredK (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey it's in Phoenix and I'll be there.


----------



## rogerpa (Jan 27, 2011)

Never mind


----------



## packsaddle (Jan 27, 2011)

International Wood Deck Code

International Carport Code

International Accessory Building Code

International Monument Sign Code

International Trellis, Arbor and Pergola Code


----------



## texasbo (Jan 28, 2011)

International Residential/Shrubbery Interface Code.

International Code for the Abatement of Ugly Draperies


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2011)

"What is the ISPC?"

International Stupid People Code?  :banghd


----------



## FredK (Jan 28, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "What is the ISPC?" International Stupid People Code?  :banghd


Still I'm going.


----------

